# Raw VS. Acana VS. Other Kibble



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello. This is my first post on this forum, and I joined because I am trying to make a very difficult decision regarding what I should feed my Chihuahua Toby. He is seven and a half months old now and about 4.8 pounds. Right now he eats Blue Buffalo Small Breed Puppy and he is doing very well on it. He has been on it since I brought him home when he was 13 weeks old. 

I am looking to transition Toby in August because we will be moving from Florida to North Carolina at the end of July and, since he is doing so well on the BB, I am going to keep him on it and transition at the same time we move. I am debating several options. Raw, Acana grain free kibble, and other kibble. On another forum, raw has been recommended. They said if I HAVE to feed kibble, I should feed Acana grain free. There are a couple of other brands I might consider as well (especially Blue Buffalo Wilderness). 

I would love to feed raw but I am starting law school in August and I am worried that I won't have enough time to ensure that Toby eats a balanced prey model diet. Ziwipeak, Stella and Chewys, etc. premade raws are just not affordable on my student budget. I am worried that I won't be able to properly measure and make sure that he eats the right amount and the correct proportion of meat to bones to organs. Kibble would be much more convenient, but I feel like I would be sacrificing the amazing benefits of raw feeding. 

What do you guys recommend? Raw? Kibble? Do you guys think raw is doable for me? If kibble, which one do you think would be best? 

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Welcome! which part of NC are you moving to?

Anyways, as far as food goes, this tends to stir up debates on both sides. I can't really say that one is necessarily better than the other because the outcome will depend on variety of factor such as commitment, cost, planning, research, etc. 
I will say that if you're interested in feeding raw, it should be fairly easy with a small dog like yours. It'll probably take you less then an hour a month to prep enough food for 2 or even 3 months ahead of time. 
You can also do a compromise by feeding a good quality grain free kibble (acana is a good choice) and alternate with raw meals (I do kibble in the a.m and raw in p.m without any digestive issues so far). 
Iif you want to stick entirely with kibble, I would recommend adding some raw meaty bones like chicken necks and feet few times a week for dental benefits.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We have a law student on here with 2 boxers. She finds the time to feed PMRaw, I'm sure one little chi couldn't be too much trouble! :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's honestly not that time consuming to feed raw. I spend maybe an hour a month prepping for three dogs. With a little guy like yours you could really just buy four different protein packs at the grocery store like chicken drums, boneless beef, whole small fish like sardines and pork, as well as small packs of organs.. (even more would be better!) and not need a dedicated freezer. Even not buying in bulk would be dirt cheap for your tiny guy! 

If you'd rather kibble, Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy, Fromm, Zero G are all good brands.


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I am more scared than anything! I don't even know where to start with raw... kibble is safe. If you can do it with multiple big dogs, maybe I can try it. I am just so nervous that Toby won't get everything he needs, ya know?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I think I am more scared than anything! I don't even know where to start with raw... kibble is safe. If you can do it with multiple big dogs, maybe I can try it. I am just so nervous that Toby won't get everything he needs, ya know?


Just follow the guide at Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats.. read that whole website!  As long as he gets a variety of proteins, with some bones and organs, he will be just fine. I have 10 and 18 pound dogs that I started at eight weeks, and a senior rescue 55lb dog who I started at near 11 years of age- they are all doing just fine! :wink:

And I am certainly not the most particular of raw feeders!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I think I am more scared than anything! I don't even know where to start with raw... kibble is safe. If you can do it with multiple big dogs, maybe I can try it. I am just so nervous that Toby won't get everything he needs, ya know?


I have a chi, and he certainly gets everything he needs. I feed him only the best meats I have since he eats so little I don't have to "stretch" it with chicken like I do with the big dogs.

And FWIW, kibble is not "safe". Have you been informed of all the recalls recently?


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am moving to Winston-Salem, NC! Thanks guys. I told my parents and they think that the idea of feeding raw is ridiculous and expensive. I tried to explain to them some of the benefits, but they didn't seem interested...

Yeah, I know about the insane amount of recalls. I meant safe as in not something new that I have to learn. But that is one of the scariest things about kibble, I don't want to feed something that will eventually be revealed to be bad to my little guy!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Do you eat meat and are you going to be cooking for yourself? If so a tiny Chi would not each much, and you wouldn't have to cook his!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome  Glad you found this site.

BoxerParty is in law school and she feeds two boxers.

You should take a look at the Consumer Affairs reports about Blue Buffalo - Consumer complaints about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods

Normally, dogs start getting sick way, way before any recalls occur. If they ever do. 

Personally, if I fed dry food at all I'd try Victor. But it would be super easy and cheap to feed a chihuahua raw. They don't eat much.


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks! Any advice on getting over the mental wall I have to climb to be brave enough to take the plunge?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wine. Or hard liquor. Whichever works for you =)

But honestly, the hardest part is getting past the "my dog will choke on bones and it will kill him" rumour that we all grew up hearing. I've only been feeding raw for 5 months, but that is my favorite sound ever now - crunch crunch crunch. 

It won't take long for you to see huge improvements in your dog's coat, teeth, poop, energy levels, etc. Then you will never turn back!

Watch some youtube videos of small dogs eating raw food. There's tons out there. That might make you feel better =)


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I feed a 70lb dog and a 9lb dog raw and work full time. I put a minimal effort into it. Once a month I buy some bulk packages of chicken quarters, drumsticks, beef hearts and organs. The quarters are the perfect portion for the big dog, drumsticks for the little dog. I think I spend less than a half hour putting them into little bags and into the freezer and I cut up the beef heart and organs and put them in bags too. In the morning they get their quarter and drumstick and in the evening get a bit of beef heart. That's it! If I see a good deal on another type of meat like pork ribs they'll get that too but their primary diet is chicken, beef heart and beef organs.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks! Any advice on getting over the mental wall I have to climb to be brave enough to take the plunge?


My first time, I just did it. Do what you have to to be able to do it the first time. After you see the happy glow about the dog and see them doing it the first time, It becomes amazing and somthing that will put you in awe! Or atleast that is what happened to me!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have no experience with raw (besides feeding pre-made for a brief time) but I have fed Acana to Jackson for most of his adult life. We've rotated here and there but it's been primarily Acana (different flavors).

For the past few months, he's been on the Singles line and doing great. He does awesome on lamb & apple - very firm small consistent poops. He also does very well on duck & pear. Before those came out, he ate the grain-free varieties.

Last year, for a few months after a stomach issue/possible pancreatitis, we had switched to lower fat/lower protein foods and after a few months, I had noticed his coat didn't seem to have that shine, his poop was bigger and softer, his eye goop was getting bad, and even energy seemed to decrease. I don't know if it was just the foods themselves, or the ingredients, or what, but once we switched BACK to Acana... after one bag, I began noticing differences. He seemed to have more energy, his eye goop was practically gone, firm poop, etc, etc.

So while I always like to try other foods, and read about them because I'm a nerd like that.... Acana is what we always end up back to in the end. I think it's a great food and we've had good results.

I'm not comfortable with raw yet. It's just not something I have the desire to do, no matter how easy it may be. Not really worried about health issues with it or anything... it's just not for me. Maybe someday. But not now.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome!!

If you're going to feed kibble, Acana is one of the few kibbles I would trust. Unosmom made a good point. I was scared to feed full PMR for a while, and did half and half. I made the leap, and my dogs are doing fabulous!

Everyone's situation is different. Do the best *you* can for your dog.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

With a little bitty guy like yours, another option is a high quality all meat canned food plus raw if you don't want to plunge right into raw completely. Everyone always mentions kibble but all meat canned foods usually contain a higher quantity of meat then kibble. It's just more expensive when you are feeding a big dog. Many contain meat, bones, and organs all in one and are grain free so wouldn't involve as much transitioning from morning to evening meals. 

It's just another option open to you. Don't feel like it's an all or nothing thing with feeding. There's also the option of raw meaty bones at night when you are home from school and have more time with the pup. I am in school full time and my dogs get their big meal in the evening now because that is when I have time to feed them. We did a complete flip from last semester when they had their big meal in the morning. They adjust!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm late coming in on this thread.
I agree that with a tiny dog like that, canned would be great as would something like The Honest Kitchen (dehydrated raw). I have a 4lb chi myself and she eats THK and is doing beautifully. You just add warm water and stir and serve. She eats 1/8 cup twice a day, so it takes forever to get through a box if it was just her.

I have a Portuguese water dog also and 2 very very very sensitive bichons. 

Over the last 16 years that I've had dogs, I've fed everything from dry, raw (with grain, no grain, pmr), dehydrated raw, canned and dry, homecooked... I've fed it all. I"ve always kept to the better commercial brands of food.

I've found a few commercial foods brands that I cannot tell a difference at all outwardly (skin, coat, ears, stool, etc) between feeding raw or kibble, honestly.

I've settled on a compromise that works for my time, the dogs' health, and costs as well.

They get a majority of kibble, and the chi gets all THK. My PWD gets kibble plus some THK. The super sensitive bichons get California Natural Chicken grain free. It is the ONLY food that Darby in particular has not had a yeast skin infection on. Her feet and legs were orange from chewing them. Her lip flews were raw and gooey with yeast infections. Her ears were swollen and yeasty. Now, she looks gorgeous after 10 years of playing around with food, that not even pmr raw could clear up. She is perfectly white! I do add in raw meat tidbits here and there and they also get bi-weekly Raw Meaty Bones for teeth.

Everything is looking great this way. I do a LOT of rotating around (except for the bichons now that I've got them healthy!). 

I stick to the better brands, because, even at a seemingly higher cost, you feed much less food and in the end it costs less per meal than it does of the lower priced foods. California Natural, Acana, Fromm, Tuscan Natural... those are the dry foods I've been using. The HOnest Kitchen I use their Thrive, Embark, Love, Zeal. I also use a recipe from Monica Segal's booklet _Enhancing Commercial Diets_. 

Hope this helps! Sometimes despite what everyone else says is "best", we have to make compromises now and then.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, you are looking at 2 ounces per meat a day! You could buy him organic steaks at that rate. That means he will eat about 1 pound every eight days! Honestly I could not see and issue packaging 4-5 pounds of meat for my dog per month! You could afford any variety you wanted. I would buy a cornish game hen and a rabbit - that would probably do you for a month. We feed about 8-10 pounds per day! I am picking up 350 pounds of meat for my dogs today and it will probably take two hours to repackage all that meat and with what is already in my freezer another 250 pounds should last a couple of months. 

You really need to decide what you can do and what you want to do. For such a tiny dog really time and expense are not the issue it is what you want.


----------

